# CLX 2.0 vs. Tarmac Expert



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

I took a test ride on the Specialized Tarmac Expert. I notice the CLX 2.0 has Ultegra and a similar price range. Any opinions on how it compares to the Tarmac in performance and comfort?


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

Woohooooo! I'm getting close to 100 views, which means I'll maybe get a response soon!!!!  Looks like about 1 response per hundred on this site.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

tanner,

I think most of us who visit the Colnago forum are Colnago riders. The fact that you aren't getting any responses is probably due to none of us having any experience with the Specialized bicycle; I certainly don't. If you want to know my opinion of the CLX 2.0, I'm glad to share - I love my new bike. The Ultegra components are excellent (IMHO, DuraAce is a waste of money). I replaced the Fulcrum wheels with Mavic SLs to make the new bike similar to my Cannondale.

In the price range you are comparing, ALL the bikes are going to be similar - no "junk" here. You need to test ride both of the bikes and decide which is the better one for you.

On the other hand, chicks dig guys who ride Colnagos!


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the response. Makes sense to me! I'm glad to hear you like your Clx 2.0. I recently took a test ride on a beautiful red/white clx 2.0. I was impressed by it's comfort and surprised how it didn't seem to small. I'm 5'11" and it was a 54cm. I was expecting to need at least a 56cm??? Since I have a Trek with Dura-ace already, I was considering just buying the frame and building it up with my components. Eventually I would get some Rol race wheels probably. Anyone else care to share about the clx 2.0?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got the red/white! I've had lots of comments about the bike. The downside is that a white bike shows the road dirt! If you don't have a second bike, keep the Trek. I bought my CLX as a backup to my SuperSix, but I've not been back on the Cannondale since I got the Colnago.

I've been impressed with how well the Colnago tracks on downhills - very stable.

The sizes of the CLX 2.0 are deceptive. My 50s is roughly equivalent to a 54 in "normal' geometry.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't ridden the Tarmac, but I have a lot of time on a Specialized Roubaix. I would say that my CLX (original, not 2.0) is as comfortable but much sharper handling, which I like. (The Tarmac should have sharper handling, too.) It's also very efficient. I'm assuming that the 2.0 shares all of these traits, plus has other improvements (although I can run a Chris King headset on my CLX!). I compared my CLX side-by-side with a Parlee Z4 (a $3K+ frameset that supposedly has phenomenal ride quality), and while the Z4 was very smooth, it felt dead. The CLX had 90+ of that smoothless, but feels alive, and I'd take it over the Parleee hands down. The one thing you should consider, if the 2.0 has this limitation, is that my CLX will not take a tire greater than 23 tire (and that's with almost no clearance in back with a Continental GP4000S in the 23 size). If running a 25 tire is important to you, double-check that you can do with is the CLX. Other than that, I've been thrilled with my bike. The only nit I would pick (beyond tire clearance) is that the seatpost has a slight creak/tick to it, and it requires tightening things down a bit more than I would prefer.


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

jlyle said:


> I've got the red/white! I've had lots of comments about the bike. The downside is that a white bike shows the road dirt! If you don't have a second bike, keep the Trek. I bought my CLX as a backup to my SuperSix, but I've not been back on the Cannondale since I got the Colnago.
> 
> I've been impressed with how well the Colnago tracks on downhills - very stable.
> 
> The sizes of the CLX 2.0 are deceptive. My 50s is roughly equivalent to a 54 in "normal' geometry.


Wow! that's just like the one I rode! What a beauty!!! So how does it compare to the Supersix? If I keep the Trek, I can't get the clx, and the Trek is a tad too big for me, that's the whole reason for the change in the first place. Yeh, the 54cm felt like the 58cm Specialized I test rode.


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

JulesYK said:


> I haven't ridden the Tarmac, but I have a lot of time on a Specialized Roubaix. I would say that my CLX (original, not 2.0) is as comfortable but much sharper handling, which I like. (The Tarmac should have sharper handling, too.) It's also very efficient. I'm assuming that the 2.0 shares all of these traits, plus has other improvements (although I can run a Chris King headset on my CLX!). I compared my CLX side-by-side with a Parlee Z4 (a $3K+ frameset that supposedly has phenomenal ride quality), and while the Z4 was very smooth, it felt dead. The CLX had 90+ of that smoothless, but feels alive, and I'd take it over the Parleee hands down. The one thing you should consider, if the 2.0 has this limitation, is that my CLX will not take a tire greater than 23 tire (and that's with almost no clearance in back with a Continental GP4000S in the 23 size). If running a 25 tire is important to you, double-check that you can do with is the CLX. Other than that, I've been thrilled with my bike. The only nit I would pick (beyond tire clearance) is that the seatpost has a slight creak/tick to it, and it requires tightening things down a bit more than I would prefer.


Hmmm, not sure if the clx 2.0 has the same tire issue. But, I've only run with 23's anyway. I have no plans on that changing so it's not important to me now. Thanks for the info....


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Difference between the Cannondale SuperSix and the CLX? Hmmm. I need to think about that. The bikes have the identical wheelsets and Shimano components, so they are fairly comparable except for the frames. Both bikes are very stiff and climb like a scalded cats. Physically, the CLX has a slightly longer wheelbase and is a tad more comfortable on long rides. I suspect the longer wheelbase is what makes the CLX track so well on fast downhills, but neither bike is "twitchy." Frankly, if I were blindfolded (not a good idea on a bicycle) I doubt I would be able to tell you which bike I was riding. I'm extremely happy with both of them. Last year I rode the SuperSix from Los Angeles to Boston and finished the year with over 10K miles on the odometer. I'll report back later when I've put several K on the Colnago.

FWIW, my 2.0 looks like there's enough clearance to run 25's.

No creaking for me, but the seat post is proprietary to Colnago...potentially a problem, but I've never had to replace a seatpost.

Looking at the picture of my bike above, I think I need a white water bottle cage!


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

Or Red


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

I had the opportunity to test ride an all white CLX 2.0 right after testing a Cervelo R3. Both had Ultegra and Fulcrum 5s. My first impressions were that the R3 was in a class of its own. The CLX road like a boat, was heavy and the setup on the bike definitely looked like it was for the weekend warrior who wants to say they ride a Colnago. I mean, the bike had reflectors on it?!? Anyway, both bikes were similarly priced so it was a no brainer which bike was superior. I had the R3 weighed and it was sub 17 lbs and didn't bother with the CLX since it already felt heavier than my current Trek 5500 w/ Ksyrium SLs at 17.6 w/ fenders.

Mind you I was test riding frames and was planning to swap out wheels, and gruppo. So I wasn't paying too much attention to the soft wheels. I'm sure it would have been a decent bike with the right parts but for the money and heavier frame, it just wasn't worth it. I'm 5' 11'' and the LBS had me test ride the 59cm. The headtube was massive and just didn't look right to me.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

come on bro, you rode a 59cm bike, no wonder it handled like a boat, it is one!
the wheelbase and headtube length must have been truck and boat like.

5'9" tall and i ride the 50S which fits like a 54cm, could have ridden the 48S..

need to compare an apple to an apple.

and a few teams in the last couple of years have ridden it in Paris Roubaix, so it ain't no slug...

geez...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If a warranty is important to you, you might want to consider that before going for the Colnago. It took me awhile to find any info (none on the Colnago site), but according to wrenchscience Colnago offers a 2 year warranty and according to some google hits repairs are done in Italy and take weeks. Nowhere near the best the industry has to offer.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

and exactly how many warranty repairs have you ever had done to "your" Colnago?

how about anecdotal? me either...

Nago's are usually overbuilt so i dont think it will be a problem.

by the one that fits and you like..

have fun..


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

Welp PJ, the S-works still seems to be the best choice, but since I have time I can look at em one at a time. The 54cm I rode seemed responsive and comfy, maybe not quite as much as the sworks, but ya gotta love that look!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

a_avery007 said:


> *and exactly how many warranty repairs have you ever had done to "your" Colnago?*
> 
> how about anecdotal? me either...
> 
> ...


The terms of the warranty are fact, unlike your opinion that they're overbuilt (unless you can support that claim), but even if they were defects can still occur.

Also, I see it as irrelevant whether I own a Colnago or not or have ever had a repair done, but that's for the OP decide. He at least now knows the warranty term.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tanner3155 said:


> Welp PJ, the S-works still seems to be the best choice, but since I have time I can look at em one at a time. The 54cm I rode seemed responsive and comfy, maybe not quite as much as the sworks, but *ya gotta love that look*!


I do like the look, but as I read through this thread I recalled reading some less than positive feedback about the terms of the warranty and their process for repairs. 

My goal was to inform, nothing else. And you need to base your buying decision on what's most important to you.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

well, since the frames usually out weight other super frames by 100-300g's i would venture to say they are overbuilt.

and still see many c-40's on the road that 7+ years old with out a single problem. very similiar to the quality of a Calfee.

will last longer than his interest in the frame that is for sure..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

a_avery007 said:


> well, since the frames usually out weight other super frames by 100-300g's i would venture to say they are overbuilt.
> 
> and still see many c-40's on the road that 7+ years old with out a single problem. very similiar to the quality of a Calfee.
> 
> will last longer than his interest in the frame that is for sure..


Everything you've posted may or may not be true (and some is clearly subjective), but fact is defects can and do occur, and Colnago offers a two year warranty with repairs being made in Italy. I've read reviews from owners saying these repairs take weeks, so in the interest of sharing information I was passing that on to the OP. Period.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

just my 2c on Colnago durability.. I have had a C-50 for five years , not my only bike and have put over 10k on that frame and it is flawless no problems and built a little sturdier than most, therefore not the lightest,, all intentional. I think if you were to err and get too big a frame obviously it would be truck like,,, Ferrrari like Colnagos need to be a little small or just right in size and hang out with the seat and stem. anyway I am looking for my second one and I am looking hard at a CLX 2.0 in white..........maybe not the best out there but for me I would not trade it for anything else I have tried. Finish has held up and it looks new.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*New Nag*

got the new Colnago CLX 2.0 white/red in the original box unused.. to go with the C50...Now to pick all the parts .. I have most of a 10 speed Chorus group with some record..need a seat bar and stem. will use Zondas just serviced. can't wait........save the cx-1 for another day.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

sweet looking red & white colnago!


----------

